# Moving a child to UAE with pre-existing medical condition



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

My husband and I plan to move by next year to the UAE. We have a son with a pre-existing medical condition in which he needs daily injections. 

We have spoken to the dr's there and hospital and they can care for all his needs. my question is how do we arrange insurance for his pre-condition. Most insurance companies have a waiting period before they cover pre-existing conditions. 

Daman insurance has a 6 month wait until they cover his preexisting condition -basically after 6 months of premiums monthly payments it will kick in effective. 

Since I know im moving but dont know if the job will offer good health insurance or how long their insurance's wait period is, should i pay the Daman insurance from abroad so that by the time i get there it is effective? can i do this if im not a resident of UAE? 
looking to hear from people that have experienced this.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

How comes you just posted asking something that totally contradicts what you are asking in this post? Do you have a job offer here or not?


----------



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

Never said I had a job offer.


----------



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

My question was designed to help others understand my situation. I meant i cant possibly know if the company hiring wither my husband or I will offer health insurance and what their wait period is until they cover pre-existing conditions therefore is it best to obtain private insurance now? so that i can pay on it from here so that by the time i get there the wait is over...it is usually 6 months to a year bethat you have to pay the premiums until they cover preexisting


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If he is employed on a family package, you would generally get medical cover, but not always and it isn't always MHD. And if it is MHD, some companies will provide cover immediately and some won't. I understand you want to make a plan and it is, of course, for a very good reason, but what you are asking at the moment without him even having had an interview let alone an offer is a bit like asking how long is a piece of string.


----------



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

yes i know it is early. He has had job offfers and so have I but not good enough packages some are close. I just wanted to get a feel of how often companies offer mhd and if they didnt then i need to start paying private now. thanks for your info i sure appreciate it all just picking brains!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> How comes you just posted asking something that totally contradicts what you are asking in this post? Do you have a job offer here or not?


How come you ask such hard questions


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> How come you ask such hard questions


That's the way I roll hehe....


----------

